# Civic type R.



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Anyone who hangs out around here own or driven one? Had a running with a red one on the m6 a few weeks back. Have to say them things can move! I was sitting in the fast lane at the wrong side of 100 when this thing came flying up behind me, put my foot down until i was creeping up to 130 ( Stupid i know!) this did get me a bit further in front but the guy was so determined to get past me i pulled in to the middle lane and let him by.

Not bad for a car which is 16k brand new. 8)

David.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A good freind of mine has got a Black 03 CTR which on the windy bits can keep up with mine no problem (untill i got my induction kit fitted a few weeks back!  ), and is not to shabby on the striaghts either. I have been in the car when he gave a Focus RS a run for it's money! 

Very quick tunable hatches with good handling and a engine that is to die for!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Chav car...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It has a Honda badge.........nuff said! :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> It has a Honda badge.........nuff said! :lol:


eek.

Thank god it doesn't have a Skoda badge (the TT, not the CTR)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Carlos said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > It has a Honda badge.........nuff said! :lol:
> ...


If it did i wouldn't have it on my drive... but i sort of see where ure coming from in a round about sort of distant relative cum takeover parent company type of way!? i think :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

But on that note i see that the CTR doesn't have an Accura badge either! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

David24 said:


> Anyone who hangs out around here own or driven one? Had a running with a red one on the m6 a few weeks back. Have to say them things can move! I was sitting in the fast lane at the wrong side of 100 when this thing came flying up behind me, put my foot down until i was creeping up to 130 ( Stupid i know!) this did get me a bit further in front but the guy was so determined to get past me i pulled in to the middle lane and let him by.
> 
> Not bad for a car which is 16k brand new. 8)
> 
> David.


Nice little hatchback, good drive, one of the best engine/gear box combos around (better than any current Audi), quality engineering. Good value. Iffy looks. Does attract some tossers, but then so does Audi, BMW etc.

Good car for 'other half' who will probably seldom exceed 5,000rpm. :wink:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking out the window right now:

*type r on drive - check
audi tt on drive - check

the type r is one quick sod.

*type r is step-sons btw.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


You are a marketing person's dream, my friend. What you are saying is, you'll buy something based on its preconceived "image" and not on its actual "quality" - so if enough people back a certain "brand", you'll go and spend your money on their product, but if a different company released the same product (and, I daresay, cheaper too!) you'd ignore it...

You should open your eyes to "consumer choice" and not blinker yourself with fashion statements... sometimes the most expensive option, or the most "luxurious" brand isn't the best choice...

Its funny... as an Audi driver, you look down your nose on Skoda (and Honda?) badges. I daresay Porsche drivers look down their noses at YOU. And Aston Martin drivers look down their nose at THEM!!

Its all relative... just remember, Audi is only 1 or 2 rungs up the ladder itself - and losing ground all the time....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


All true i'm afraid my friend, 

I'm not saying they're bad cars, my brother runs Downtown Accura in Toronto and absolutely loves them!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Good luck, Digi... you rule out a LOT of decent machinery with your snobbish attitude!! 

One man's meat is another's poison - your love of the Audi brand will be equally matched by another's dislike.

Me? I look less at the label, and more at the product...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Good luck, Digi... you rule out a LOT of decent machinery with your snobbish attitude!!


Snobby! me? :wink:

I agree with what your saying Jam, all manufacturers make good cars these days, especially the Japs, their build quality is second to none,(I know i used to be Service Manager for a Toyota dealer) I bought the TT because i've always, always wanted one, when i come to change i will not be swayed by brand alone 

hows the Z anyway haven't seen a piccy yet?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I test drove one a while back when looking for a little fun car in the house, also drove some other stuf like Leon R and Mini S and ended up buying a Clio 172 Cup, I thought the CTR was good, but nothing special, the wet weather handling left a lot to be desired and it didnt feel much fun until you were approachign 8k rpm. Not a bad car, but just didnt do it for me, and also for me not a patch on the ITr or S2k.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Interesting choice Chris. Did you buy new or used? Sometimes I think my financial future would be better served buying cars in the Â£10-15k range, but a used Clio 172, I'd be expecting it to have lived a hard life.

I like them though, funky looking and I like the alcantara seats. Can you get the cup with aircon? I'd want aircon.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> looking for a little fun car in the house


  Big house then!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I like them though, funky looking and I like the alcantara seats. Can you get the cup with aircon? I'd want aircon.


Yes you can, but only it wasn't an option when they first came out, I think it was 4 or 5 months later when it started becoming available.

You don't get Alcantara on the Cups though, or Xenons and a few other bits and pieces too


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NickP said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I like them though, funky looking and I like the alcantara seats. Can you get the cup with aircon? I'd want aircon.
> ...


Trouble is Renault assembly standards and quality of interior bits. Not built to last, although I am sure that the mechanicals are fine. CTR is far better built and engineered, and will almost certainly wear it's miles better than teh Renault.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I was in the process of buying a TT last year after coming back from abroad but for one reason or another ended up cancelling the TT. I then went looking for something to take my fancy and had to rule out no end of cars due to my height and build (6 foot 4 and not small in the posterior either!)  . 350Z and RX8 were not out (both of which I can actually fit into). Test drove a few BMWs/Jaguars/Mercs and couldnâ€™t find anything I liked. Went to try out an S2000 (but couldnâ€™t fit) and was told about the CTR. Never liked the look of them but didnâ€™t want to ruin a trip to a dealers so took one out. 20 miles later I asked for a 2 hour solo demo and then bought one after that. :twisted:

For a car costing only Â£16000 it is tremendous fun. Itâ€™s as fast as a 225TTC (although Iâ€™d get a spanking off a TT in the wet as itâ€™s hard to control 200bph through the front wheels) and its road holding is superb. The recent Autocar 0-100-0 saw it post quicker times than the RX8 hi power and 3.2 TT so itâ€™s no slouch. Build quality is very good though it does suffer from its share of problem, much the same as the TT (though its windows never open of their own accord, something that was worrying me when I had a TT on order!). There is a guy on our forum that travels stupid miles every day for his work and he clocked up something like 120k miles in less than 2 years. Bearing in mind he had one of the very first ones built, which would be more susceptible to problem, he had remarkably little go wrong.

I can understand people who test drive one and then feel itâ€™s not for them. Its power delivery is very different to the standard performance car and needs a commited driver to get the most from it. Lazy drivers, actually, I wouldnâ€™t call them drivers rather commuters, would hate it and go for a diesel or turbo car. Those sort of people want high performance without having to think too hard about their gear choice/revs. On the other hand, enthusiasts who like driving and enjoy the experience should like the CTRs engine/gearbox. It rewards a little bit of work and never ceases to make me smile. Itâ€™s only main drawback is the steering which, being electronic power steering, suffers the usual drop off in feel.

Regards the comment about chav cars, I have only heard of 1 or 2 spotty baseball capped yobs having the required money to buy one. It is generally driven by 20/30 somethings who enjoy a blast now and again and appreciate good engineering. It is a sad truth though that the CTR is probably destined to become the new Saxo once prices drop low enough though hopefully Iâ€™ll have moved on to greener pastures by then.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Interesting choice Chris. Did you buy new or used? Sometimes I think my financial future would be better served buying cars in the Â£10-15k range, but a used Clio 172, I'd be expecting it to have lived a hard life.
> 
> I like them though, funky looking and I like the alcantara seats. Can you get the cup with aircon? I'd want aircon.


Sorry for the delayed reply, not had much time with the new nipper visiting hospital a couple of times....

I brought the cup brand new and the reason for selling it was - no aircon, it did become an option on lter versions, but I think finding one could be hard. I have had a drive of a 182 now and that is also pretty good, that comes with all the toys as standard where as the cup had lightened panels, toys removed to save a few kg over standard. Buying new still managed to secure quite a decent discount. it is one of the few cars I have had I would certainly consider again as it was great fun.


----------

